# My 1988 200SX SE V6



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's some shots of my baby. There's lots more pics and info on My website 
Front Shot:








Rear Quarter Shot showing Flowmaster muffler w/ 2.5" catback:
(The extra antenna is CB.)








Interior shot showing Ichibahn orange aluminum shifter knob, Ichibahn boot w/ orange stitching, and steering wheel cover w/ orange stitching:








Underhood shot. The engine is a VG30E (3.0L 60-degree V6, same engine as 84-89 300ZX):








Last but not least, a couple shots of my 200 with my wife's 92 Sentra XE, both freshly waxed, shiny black Nissans!
















Check out my website for more pics and info on the rare 200SX SE V6.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Ah, this is the notrious V6 200SX.....nice ride.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks, Zeno. Yep, that's it, though I never heard it referred to as notorious before. 
One of about 10,000 V6 S12's built in 87 and 88, (who knows how many are left) and as an 88 model, one of the last rear-drive 200SX's to hit the U.S. The 240 showed up for 89, though the Silvia continues to be sold in the UK and Australia under the name 200SX to this day (S15).
The VG30 makes for a tight squeeze in the S12 engine bay, and it is a little more difficult to work on than the 4-cylinder RWD cars, but due to the engine and driveline being shared with the 300ZX parts are relatively plentiful, including whole engines and transmissions.
My SE has about 170,000 miles on her right now, but I plan on keeping her running forever.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

That is a very clean 86 200.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks, except it's an 88.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

oops my bad. Damn brain always wondering. My Daytona Shelby is also a 88 and its clean too.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I was raised in a Mopar family and as a kid my favorite car was the Dodge Daytona. The later 3-liter cars could really move, though that Mitsu 3.0 isn't the greatest. My parents had a Voyager with that engine, and it went through headgaskets.
Some of my earliest automotive memories are of my grandmother's gold '76 Dart and my grandfather's '74 Fury Wagon. For awhile there I went to the Mopar Nationals every year when my uncle had a '68 Roadrunner. I stopped going for awhile but did make it this past year.

I used to own a 94 Dakota Sport 3.9 5-speed. Drove it for about two years, then when I moved down South and there were '80s Japanese cars readily available I started getting nostalgic for the '82 200SX I had when I was 17. Plus the Dak had no A/C and a deteriorating tranny. That's when I went hunting for my 200SX.
I guess my automotive tastes are kind of funny. I plan on having a collection of Mopar musclecars mixed with late '70s and '80s Japanese sport coupes.


----------

